# New member from Indiana!



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## LordRevan (4 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


----------



## HunterBow78 (Aug 19, 2021)

Welcome fellow Hoosier!


----------



## Indri (4 mo ago)

Hi there, used to live in the Midwest as well - hope y'all are staying cool over there.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

JPaul1993.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Too many hobbies (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## iuodcoats (Jan 18, 2015)

Welcome from Southern IN


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Mn


----------



## Mumbles0105 (4 mo ago)

Welcome from a fellow Midwesterner


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX


----------



## Allaxis808 (4 mo ago)

JPaul1993 said:


> I joined a little while back but haven't made any threads and I know I have to have so many comments and stuff like that to start a conversation with someone or comment on certain threads. Still learning all the rules. lol There was a bow for sale that i might have been interested in and couldn't comment or message the person. Thats when I started reading all the rules lol.


Welcome! Haha that’s kinda why I started a thread too. It’s fun though and it’s a good community here 🤙


----------



## JPaul1993 (9 mo ago)

Allaxis808 said:


> Welcome! Haha that’s kinda why I started a thread too. It’s fun though and it’s a good community here 🤙


Yeah I saw a bow i wanted on here and i sent the guy a message yesterday and he hasn’t replied back yet if he still has it or not.


----------



## timbeebe (4 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Juffman2142 (4 mo ago)

Welcome from Indiana.


----------



## Arevets (12 mo ago)

welcome


----------



## sawdustagain (6 mo ago)

Rules . . . (sigh) . . . Welcome anyway!


----------



## GottaLuvElite (5 mo ago)

Welcome from KY!


----------



## MFreeman3 (Aug 12, 2021)

JPaul1993 said:


> I joined a little while back but haven't made any threads and I know I have to have so many comments and stuff like that to start a conversation with someone or comment on certain threads. Still learning all the rules. lol There was a bow for sale that i might have been interested in and couldn't comment or message the person. Thats when I started reading all the rules lol.


Same lol.


----------



## nnelson06 (4 mo ago)

JPaul1993 said:


> I joined a little while back but haven't made any threads and I know I have to have so many comments and stuff like that to start a conversation with someone or comment on certain threads. Still learning all the rules. lol There was a bow for sale that i might have been interested in and couldn't comment or message the person. Thats when I started reading all the rules lol.



I'm actually having the same issue with your Hoyt you have posted! Very interested, can't reply to your ad lol. I'd be happy to shoot an email to show I'm not a bot.

Nick


----------



## Chris_ninja14 (Jun 25, 2018)

Welcome from Indiana as well!


----------



## TheDude1234 (4 mo ago)

Welcome Jpaul1993 from NC! 🤙


----------



## balmrmartin (4 mo ago)

Welcome Aboard





Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------



## redleg1103 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome from KS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpp4203 (2 mo ago)

Welcome from Ma


----------



## Unluckybigt (8 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


----------



## DTBowman (3 mo ago)

Welcome from Socal!


----------



## OleDave (2 mo ago)

Welcome from KY


----------

